# Audifonos para sordera



## horaciofavre (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola a todos, Consulto no para armar un amplificador o aparato sino por una inquietud que me surge de la cantidad de aparatos existentes. 
Tal como en algun momento he leido de "fogonazo" hay audifonos digitales programables para hipoacusicos que seleccionan las frecuencias de la voz para facilitar la audicion de los sordos.
estos son para la oreja o intracanal y de costos inmensos. mas de u/s 2000 cada uno

Y aqui es donde los consulto si alguien conoce la existencia de aparatos que realicen la misma funcion de los amplificadores digitales programables microscopicos pero en un tamaño tipo caja de cigarrillos o cigarros y a un costo mas accesible 
Tengo la sensacion que hay una especie de mercado cautivo por el cual ningun fabricante de electronica se entromete con los que hacen audifonos para sordos...
y ahora a que me destrocen....
saludos horafa


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2010)

¿ Si existen ?, no se.
Pero se podría fabricar en el formato que comentas, en el volumen de un paquete de cigarrillos pueden entrar 2 placas con componentes SMD y sus baterías.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2010)

El sistema de procesamiento digital de datos no es nada de otro planeta, si no fuera por el tamaño que tiene en un adífono, pero Texas Instruments tiene una línea muy amplia de DSPs y pueden caber sin problemas en una caja de puchos, junto con amplificadores Clase D (también de TI) que pueden entregar una potencia razonable a partir de 2 o 3V de alimentación., así que vos verás....

Seguro que hay otras empresas que tienen cosas como TI, pero con ellos estoy mas al tanto por que estoy suscripto a sus boletines informativos.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 1, 2010)

Mi mama tiene uno de los que se colocan en la oreja y lo que ve como negativo, que no discrimina desde donde viene la mayor fuente de señal, amplificando plano todo.. el resultado es que cuando hay mas de dos personas hablando, es mas ruido que señal.. Esta claro que en 1cm2 mucho no se puede hacer, pero seria algo que deberia pensarse aunque sea mas grande y se lleve en otro lado la electronica. Para mi entender deberia tener al menos 3 microfonos en configuracion de 0, 90 y 180 grados. De ese modo se puede identificar que señal viene mas fuerte y amplificar desde alli, sensando continuamente para acercarse a lo que hace el oido. Quedaria uno mas detras si uno quisiera ir a la perfeccion

*Edito*: tambien seria bueno que identifique los timbres de voz asi actua junto con la mayor intensidad de la señal. Uno le enseña al audifono quienes son los conocidos y va guardando ese registro. La proxima vez que lo escucha, dirige la atencion hacia ese origen de fuente. Me reservo el derecho de autor.


----------



## horaciofavre (Abr 2, 2010)

Gracias a fogonazo, elbrujo ezavalla ya me han dado una pista, hay integrados (asi entendi) que cumplen con la funcion de amplificador digital programable (la referencia a la caja de cigarrillos es a los efectos de descartar cualquier aparatito microscopico)
ahora debere saber quien quiere, sabe o puede armar por encargo o a pedido este amplificador o si hay alguna empresa que pueda hacelo comercialmente.
desde ya nuevamente gracias


----------

